# Need help with brisket rub.



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

We are doing a benefit BBQ fundraiser for a lady here in Victoria and cooking about 1200 pounds of brisket. Does anyone have a formula to figure out how much rub or seasoning per pound or brisket? Rough estimates are ok. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RICKOLAY (Sep 23, 2014)

I make my own rub. These measurements are for 100# meat.
Salt- 22 oz.
Black Pepper- 3 oz.
Garlic Powder- 1 1/2 oz.
Brown sugar- 3 oz.
White sugar- 2 oz.
Mustard powder- 3 oz.
Accent- 6 oz.
Red pepper- 1 oz.
Paprika- 1 1/2 oz.
Chili powder- 4 oz.
Onion powder-1 oz. 
Ground Cumin- 1/2 oz.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for that information which is very helpful. The guy I have in charge recommended we use Tony Chachere's seasoning. It is cheaper, ($19 for a 7 pound jar) but I have never personally used. The ingredients are pretty much the same less the brown sugar. I was wondering what most peoples thoughts are on this.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Equal parts kosher salt and course ground black pepper. Usually about 1/2 to 3/4 cup each per brisket.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

irbjd said:


> Equal parts kosher salt and course ground black pepper. Usually about 1/2 to 3/4 cup each per brisket.


We use this rub a lot. It lets the natural flavor show through.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you really need salt? My Lt. doesn't use any at all and fixes some fantabulas brisket..Just say'in


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I would not use Tony's on a brisket, and I use Tony's for **** near everything. If you are in Victoria, I would go find the folks that make Boone's Texas Shake, and use that. It is good stuff.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> I would not use Tony's on a brisket, and I use Tony's for **** near everything. If you are in Victoria, I would go find the folks that make Boone's Texas Shake, and use that. It is good stuff.


This.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Kosher salt and course ground black pepper, 50/50 for sure. If you want to enhance that, just add some paprika, granulated garlic and cayenne and you are all set. No reason for any sugars or any other exotic spices.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Equal parts:
Kosher Salt
Course Black Pepper
Brown Sugar
Paprika

Rub on 24 hrs prior to smoking. Just dont over do, you want to coat it not cake it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The Original Heifer Dust courtesy of Dr. Shark

1. 1 OZ Oregano

2. 6 OZ. Garlic Powder

3. 8 OZ. Season Salt

4. 11/2 OZ. Celery Salt

5. 3 OZ. Ground Instant Coffee

6. 3 OZ. Garlic Salt

7. 2 TBSP. Black Pepper

8. 11/2 TBSP Gumbo File

9. 2 OZ. Paprika

10. 2 TBSP Lemon Peel

11. 2 TBSP Dry Mustard

12. 1 Large Size Parsley Flakes

13. 6 OZ. WylerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Beef Flavor ( ground )

14. 4 OZ. Hickory Salts

15. 2 OZ. Mexene Chile Powder

16. 1 TBSP Curry Powder

17. 2 TBSP Lemon Pepper

18. 7 OZ. Minced Onion Ground

19. 4 OZ Sesame Seeds


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Tony's all the way!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Myself, my dad and a guy we have known for a very long time have always used Zachs spice company. He is out of Deerpark. I use all his seasonings for everything from burgers, to sausages to brisket and ribs.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Salt is important because it allows the rub to penetrate the meat. It's scientific don't ask me.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

One sentence containing the words Rub, penetrate and Meat. That could have gone south.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*seasoning*

My family owns a wholesale Spice and Seasoning company on the west side of Houston. Give me a call and I'll make you a deal on some of our really great bbq rubs.

WWW.TEXASCUSTOMSPICE.COM


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Chase4556 said:


> Myself, my dad and a guy we have known for a very long time have always used Zachs spice company. He is out of Deerpark. I use all his seasonings for everything from burgers, to sausages to brisket and ribs.


Is that the place over off of W13th and Georgia?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> Is that the place over off of W13th and Georgia?


yes


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

OK guys we have the rub we are going to use. Topwateraddict and his families business, Texas Spice Company provided us with the rub at a great discount. This is a Class Act Company. I encourage you to try their rub and spices. I just opened the box, and although the benefit is a week away, I need to smoke something. This spice really smells good! Thanks a million Gabe!


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

KMan
You are most welcome! Glad we could help!


----------

